# A species to fit the stories?



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

I have backstories and names for my new-ish story characters. However, I can't seem to find a proper species to fit. Mind helping me out?

The characters/stories:

Dominique, the loyal servant who accidentally broke his master's most important rule of defiling the family cathedral.

Orkester, the musician who screwed up a live performance so badly, now no one listens to their music.

Kvite Russer, a bartender who sees the most disgusting things humanity has to offer, night by night. (Binturong, here.)

Skift, a human girl dreaming of changing the world, but in essence, just another person walking down the street with big dreams meant to be crushed. (I have a good idea of her design, but I'm not sure if I want to add animal ears or not.)

(possibly) Kristopher, an ex-soldier wounded in some nameless, stupid war. No one remembers or prays for him anymore. (Decided on opossum, thanks Deo~)


Ah, I know. "Emo story ahead". You'd be wrong, though. Despite what may seem like a setup for some really emo crap, the story is not particularly heavy, nor are any of the characters "emo". Bitter, perhaps. Pissed. Stressed. But like _most_ people, they deal w/ it.

Anyways. Species ideas? I'm open to all kinds. Satyrs, furries, humans, whatever you guys can think of.

For those of you that are curious, the inspiration for the names/stories, is, of course, from Kaizers Orchestra.
Dominique's inspiration
Orkester ("Orchestra")
Kvite Russer ("White Russian")
Skift means "shift" in Norwegian. 
Kristopher


----------



## JadeFire (Nov 19, 2010)

My ideas, in no particular order:

Dominique: Tiger, penguin, hedgehog (non-Sonic-style), house cat, or salamander
Orkester: Wolf, husky, iguana, or penguin
Kvite: Iguana, brown bear, hyena, or sergal
Skift: Ears
Kristopher: Polar bear, grizzly bear, gray wolf, or snow leopard


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 19, 2010)

I like to create character designs, then make their personality to suit it, so I can't really be much of a help. p:

For Skift, I would go with whatever the majority of the population in the storyline has. With the personality she has, there are other ways for her to stand out.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

JadeFire said:


> My ideas, in no particular order:
> 
> Dominique: Tiger, penguin, hedgehog (non-Sonic-style), house cat, or salamander
> Orkester: Wolf, husky, iguana, or penguin
> ...


 I like the ideas for Kvite and Kristopher :3


rainingdarkness said:


> I like to create character designs, then make their personality to suit it, so I can't really be much of a help. p:
> 
> For Skift, I would go with whatever the majority of the population in the storyline has. With the personality she has, there are other ways for her to stand out.


 Well, basically, it's humans, anthros, and any combination of the two. I'm not into sci-fi stuff so they're not "omg aliens" or "omg genetic experiments". In this world, it's basically a parallel of earth. 
/too much explanation

So she's not really out of place, except for her heterochromic eyes.


----------



## rainingdarkness (Nov 19, 2010)

In that case, I'd probably give her ears. It means she doesn't stand out too much in either direction. ^^


----------



## Deo (Nov 19, 2010)

Liar said:


> Dominique, the loyal servant who accidentally broke his master's most important rule of defiling the family cathedral.


Schnauzer, a loyal working breed dog with a distinguished beard.



Liar said:


> Orkester, the musician who screwed up a live performance so badly, now no one listens to their music.


Roloway Monkey, Tibetan Macaque, Douc Langur Monkey, Lophocebus Monkey , Emperor Tamarin. They all have very nimble fingers and could play an instrument well.
The music critic for Orkester's performance should be a bat (since they have such good hearing). Like the Hoary Red Bat, Pallid Bat, Spotted bat, etc.



Liar said:


> Kvite Russer, a bartender who sees the most disgusting things humanity has to offer, night by night.


Binturong, look at those droopy world-weary wiskers and that "I've seen it all" face!



Liar said:


> (possibly) Kristopher, an ex-soldier wounded in some nameless, stupid war. No one remembers or prays for him anymore.


Laotian Rock Rat. Rats are good at adapting to new enviroments, and with a stern nose bridge like that who could argue with the good soldier? This one is a maybe, but the Binturong!


----------



## Lobar (Nov 19, 2010)

My thoughts:

Dominique stands out as a bullmastiff to me, or some other sort of molosser dog.  Orkester is probably best either as a snow leopard or something brightly colored and tropical.  Kvite is a rabbit, or something else often thought of as "vulnerable".  Skift should have ears.  Kristopher should be something really, really obscure, but not exotic.  That way his species itself is something forgettable.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Schnauzer, a loyal working breed dog with a distinguished beard.


I was definitely thinking canine for him, but I'm not so set on Schnauzers. Dominique is (relatively) young, around 25-ish.




> Roloway Monkey, Tibetan Macaque, Douc Langur Monkey, Lophocebus   they have very nimble fingers and could play an instrument well.
> The music critic for Orkester's performance should be a bat (since they have such good hearing).


Hm, I'm not so sure though, reminds me too much of those monkeys that dance to the music cranked out of those machines (what is that called?)
I do agree with the critic being a bat, though.




> Binturong, look at those droopy world-weary wiskers and that "I've seen it all" face!


This is absolutely perfect.




> Laotian Rock Rat. Rats are good at adapting to new enviroments, and with a stern nose bridge like that who could argue with the good soldier? This one is a maybe, but the Binturong!


 Maybe too cute for him though? I'm using the Binturoung for Kvite, though. Maybe a slightly less adorable rat...?



Lobar said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> Dominique stands out as a bullmastiff to me, or some other sort of molosser dog.  Orkester is probably best either as a snow leopard or something brightly colored and tropical.  Kvite is a rabbit, or something else often thought of as "vulnerable".  Skift should have ears.  Kristopher should be something really, really obscure, but not exotic.  That way his species itself is something forgettable.


 I could really see Dominique as a protective mastiff-type, for sure. What about other protective breeds (Doberman, Pit bull, Akita, etc?)

Snow leopard....that would definitely fit for Orkester. I'm not so set on bright and tropical things, though. Not saying they wouldn't fit, I just don't like many bright colors.

Skift will most likely have ears, after the input I've received. 

Yeah, I agree with your assessment of Kristopher. Like an obscure canine or feline? 
Most likely canine, though....the only feline he fits is lion, and I have enough lion types.


----------



## Deo (Nov 19, 2010)

Liar said:


> I was definitely thinking canine for him, but I'm not so set on Schnauzers. Dominique is (relatively) young, around 25-ish.


Bull terrier? A good working dog, loyal, with a silly young at heart face?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Bull terrier? A good working dog, loyal, with a silly young at heart face?


 
BUT THEIR FACES LOOK FUNNY.


----------



## SilverKarja (Nov 19, 2010)

All the main molosser breeds at your fingertips: http://www.moloss.com/001/ptxt/breed.html 

Sadly it's really only good for getting the names, as most of the site has apparently gone down.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

SilverKarja said:


> All the main molosser breeds at your fingertips: http://www.moloss.com/001/ptxt/breed.html
> 
> Sadly it's really only good for getting the names, as most of the site has apparently gone down.


 
Rhodesian Ridgeback <3
Oh look, Catahoula...
Kuvasz :3
Saint Bernard! <3

*gets distracted with pretty doggies*


----------



## Deo (Nov 19, 2010)

Kristopher could be a Bush Dog [another pic] (Generic looking in a way and obscure, interesting rarely used),
colocolo, Andean mountain cat, some sort of rat still (my god there are so many obscure rat species!), maybe an opossum?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Kristopher could be a Bush Dog (Generic looking in a way and obscure, interesting rarely used),
> colocolo, Andean mountain cat, some sort of rat still (my god there are so many obscure rat species!), maybe an opossum?


 Opossum. Kristopher is going to be an opossum.

HE MUST.


----------



## Deo (Nov 19, 2010)

Orkester could be a racoon, tayra, kinkajou, crab-eating racoon?

though I still think a monkey might be best


Deovacuus said:


> Roloway Monkey, Tibetan Macaque, Douc Langur Monkey, Lophocebus Monkey , Emperor Tamarin. They all have very nimble fingers and could play an instrument well.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Aw, you b& again :<

I like the idea of a kinkajou. However, I'm not sure if his musical performance was by instrument or voice yet.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Alright, I've made up my mind.

Dominique - Rhodesian Ridgeback
Orkestra - Snow Leopard
Kvite Russer - Binturong
Skift - human girl, with the ears and (stub) tail of a Manx cat
Kristopher - Opossum

I think that lineup looks alright, opinions?


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 19, 2010)

They should all be humans.
Human feelings, human stories, human experiences - for humans.

but I guess your lineup is fine, nobody is going to notice their species anyway, because most of the story isn't built around the physical look of the characters.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> They should all be humans.
> Human feelings, human stories, human experiences - for humans.
> 
> but I guess your lineup is fine, nobody is going to notice their species anyway, because most of the story isn't built around the physical look of the characters.


 Humans are for weaboos
I am a furfag :1

But yeah you are pretty right, if it was all "LOOK AT HOW COOL I LOOK" it would be porn, not an actual story


----------



## Lobar (Nov 19, 2010)

Liar said:


> Aw, you b& again :<


 
Cerbrus strikes again.  Wanna bet it was her mormon stalker that reported her?


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 19, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Cerbrus strikes again.  Wanna bet it was her mormon stalker that reported her?


 
I would not be surprised. 

Also, I'm not sure of Orkester. I'm thinking of making it/him/her female, and snow leopards are pretty, but with the rest of this ragtag cast, well...
Dominique needs to be the "most handsome" of them, since he used to be a servant for a prominent and powerful family, so I may change it to a slightly less "rough-looking" dog.


----------



## Grendel (Nov 20, 2010)

Liar said:


> Dominique needs to be the "most handsome" of them, since he used to be a servant for a prominent and powerful family, so I may change it to a slightly less "rough-looking" dog.


What about a karelian bear dog? Fiercely loyal, strong dogs and the markings on some resemble a tuxedo.
http://fromthefrontporch.com/WPBlog/postimages/Oct07/KarlBearDog350341.jpg


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 20, 2010)

Grendel said:


> What about a karelian bear dog? Fiercely loyal, strong dogs and the markings on some resemble a tuxedo.
> http://fromthefrontporch.com/WPBlog/postimages/Oct07/KarlBearDog350341.jpg


 
That is an excellent idea.

I'm debating between this and an Akita.


----------

